# Emergency / CPR First Aid for dogs (update)



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

OK, so I took the Emergency / CPR First Aid for dogs / cats offered by the Red Cross. It cost $50.00 and was 2.5 hours long. I got a lot of very useful information out of it and am glad I took the course. If it's something anyone is interested in, my suggestion is to call your local Red Cross office and find out when the course is being offered in your area.

The other thing I think is a good thing is this Red Cross Emergency / CPR First Aid phone app. It costs 99 cents. In fact, they have a lot of good apps for emergencies, most are free: 

http://www.redcross.org/prepare/mobile-apps

http://www.redcross.org/mobile-apps/pet-first-aid-app

Also here are a couple of posters some may wish to have on hand:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Susan!


----------

